
H1B/start up visa restrictions announced - garyfirestorm
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/feds-announce-new-restrictions-h-1b-visas-plans-rescind-startup-visa-workaround/amp/
======
garyfirestorm
1\. They don't want foreign born talent to create start ups in US 2\. They
want to restrict spouses from working

Not sure how does this achieve anything. This seems like an assault on skilled
immigrants (especially Indian and Chinese) with dreams.

What options does the tech community have to stop/subsidize this sort of
assault?

